# debit card scam!



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Have you all heard about the debit card scam? It was on the news just now. Some theves are installing a device inside gas station pumps and even inside grocery stores. As soon as you put your card in it reads it and stores the info along with your pin number. The theves later go back and retrieve the device and start taking money out the ATM and also go shopping! They have been doing it in San Jose mainly but the police are starting to find more of them in other locations. The theves still have not been caught and they dont have any leads!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

There's a show on t.v, and I can't remember the name. They basically show all these different kinds of scams. They use slight of hand artists, and an actress and show how easy it is to get your money. One they showed..was this. Which kind of freaked me out, cause they basically showed just how easy it was. Like, putting it in the minds of all those losers out there!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

brandy said:


> Have you all heard about the debit card scam? It was on the news just now. Some theves are installing a device inside gas station pumps and even inside grocery stores. As soon as you put your card in it reads it and stores the info along with your pin number. The theves later go back and retrieve the device and start taking money out the ATM and also go shopping! They have been doing it in San Jose mainly but the police are starting to find more of them in other locations. The theves still have not been caught and they dont have any leads!


I can tell you this is true. One of the Youth Pastor's that worked at my church had this happen to him twice, 2 years ago. I live in NJ and, as you can see, it's been going on here for quite some time. After the second incident he told me he no longer went to a gas station that took your card inside a booth to run the charge. Here in NJ, by law, we can't pump our own gas, so it's very easy for theives to do this.

I've had it happen to me too, but I was never able to pin down how someone got my info. I think it happened at a restaruant because that is the only place I've given my card to someone (the waiter/waitress) and my card is out of my sight. One way you can keep your card safe is not to let your card out of your sight during transactions.

Patty

Your love, oh Lord, reaches to the heavens, your faithfulness to the skies. Psalm 36:5


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This or a variation thereof has been going on for a long time in New York. They had an expose on it a few years ago. I had a credit card cloned a number of years ago and it's a nightmare trying to get yourself back on track.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This whole scam is so scary. I hope everyone stays safe and free from this drama in CA. I had a card number stolen via the internet, it was a pain. At least credit cards give you the money back, they can't do that for ATM/Debit.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Patty. Just curious as to why by law you cant pump your own gas.???


----------

